# 8pt Southern Illinois Buck. Shot 12/1/11



## baseball_guy_99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Not a monster but it'll eat. I only got to hunt Thursday evening of the 2nd Firearm Season here in Southern Illinois.

I figured I would should the 1st deer that walked in front of me...just so happened to be this little guy!

Just having a Euro mount done.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 5, 2011)

=D> NICE


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 5, 2011)

Little? That's a Nicen Congrats


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 5, 2011)

Little? You guys are spoiled in Illinois..


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2011)

nice job!


----------



## redbug (Dec 5, 2011)

nice buck


----------



## switchback (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats! Nice buck


----------



## redbug (Dec 7, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Little? You guys are spoiled in Illinois..


thats a puppy i have bigger der in my yard lol


----------



## Lennyg3 (Dec 7, 2011)

redbug said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Little? You guys are spoiled in Illinois..
> ...




You have an apple orchard in your back yard, and cornfields across the way? BC buck like that around here in PA are very nice, and a shooter to most anyone that doesn't hunt private land.


OP, nice buck!


----------



## redbug (Dec 7, 2011)

I had an apple tree in the yard and yes the corn fielld isnt to far 
they do like the apples


----------



## gouran01 (Dec 9, 2011)

A nice one for sure, I was back home in good ol central Illinois between shotgun seasons for a lil bow huntin and got skunked. Dozens of does were passing daily but the ol boys wouldn't let the sun shine on em


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 14, 2011)

redbug said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Little? You guys are spoiled in Illinois..
> ...




Finding big deer in someone's back yard isn't difficult. Finding them where people hunt is :|


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## lswoody (Dec 15, 2011)

very nice!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice buck and a great hit on it. Were your knees shaking? I love that adrenaline rush as they start getting close.


----------

